# changer le nom de la "maison"



## OLIVIER5964 (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je désire changer le nom de la "Maison" qui fait office d'administrateur et je ne sais pas comment le faire. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ici un fil qui va répondre à ta question, avec plein de bon humour de dans.
En plus rapide, c'est par là : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1428?viewlocale=fr_FR

Néanmoins, sauvegarde tes données avant, on n'est jamais trop prudent !!


----------



## sly777 (19 Septembre 2014)

OLIVIER5964 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je désire changer le nom de la "Maison" qui fait office d'administrateur et je ne sais pas comment le faire. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?




moi non plus ! et les explication d'en dessous ne m'ont point servit


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2014)

sly777 a dit:


> moi non plus ! et les explication d'en dessous ne m'ont point servit



Et si même la page Apple ne te vient pas en aide, que pouvons nous faire de plus ?


----------

